# 1974 Schwinn Sprint.....



## HARPO (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi all

Just figured I'd show one of my two Sprints. This 1974 Opague Blue model was purchased by me some years ago from its original owner (as was my other red one). Only changes to it are tires, which the owner had replaced, and new handlebar tape I put on it when I got it. Otherwise, all is from the factory.

fred


----------



## hatfulofhollow (Nov 22, 2011)

Very cool sprint!  Thats what mine USED to look like a loooong time ago.


----------



## HARPO (Nov 22, 2011)

That and the red one are both for sale (I'm on Long Island) for $175 each if anyone is interested. Pickup only though.


----------



## Joenolan (Dec 11, 2013)

*Have you seen one of these?*

Schwinn Superior, look close.


----------



## Larmo63 (Dec 11, 2013)

Someday, these bikes will be VERY collectible......very


----------



## rhenning (Dec 12, 2013)

I hope you are right about them being valuable someday.  I have 4 and will give you 2 of the pictures I have on my hard drive.  I have a 1974 in red, 2 1975s in red but it is a different color and one 1977 in orange.  The 1977 wasn't in catalogs but I figure Schwinn built several bikes up later from frames taking up space in their warehouse.  The pictures are of the 1974 and 1977.  Roger


----------



## rhenning (Dec 12, 2013)

Found one more photo.  Roger


----------



## Christopher (May 6, 2019)

Is anyone out here in CABE land selling a Blue one of these?   It was my wife's 1st bike and was hoping to score one as a surprise.


----------

